# Coco Fibre background?



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm just wondering if i can use this for my snakes 

4m x 0.75m Hanging Basket Liner On Roll / Coco fibre liner 

rather than the lucky reptile, just seem's that you get alot more for your money. If so, has anyone used something like this as a alternative and how well does it hold up over time?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Kimora said:


> I'm just wondering if i can use this for my snakes
> 
> 4m x 0.75m Hanging Basket Liner On Roll / Coco fibre liner
> 
> rather than the lucky reptile, just seem's that you get alot more for your money. If so, has anyone used something like this as a alternative and how well does it hold up over time?


Yes you can use that one, it's thinner than the reptile specific ones, but perfectly serviceable for vivs.

Dave


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Yes you can use that one, it's thinner than the reptile specific ones, but perfectly serviceable for vivs.
> 
> Dave


Cheers for that :2thumb: thought it would be good for a cheap way to cover the back and side's when the bigger viv's arrive, and that roll will pretty much do both.

Kate


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

You can use it but it won't last as long as the lucky reptile. The lucky reptile has a rubber binding making it more durable.


----------



## RFC84 (Feb 14, 2007)

Kimora said:


> I'm just wondering if i can use this for my snakes
> 
> 4m x 0.75m Hanging Basket Liner On Roll / Coco fibre liner
> 
> rather than the lucky reptile, just seem's that you get alot more for your money. If so, has anyone used something like this as a alternative and how well does it hold up over time?


Hi did you get some of this in the end? Just wondered how u got on with it??


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

RFC84 said:


> Hi did you get some of this in the end? Just wondered how u got on with it??


not yet, no 
The new viv's arrived from volly just over a month ago so i'm still playing with background options, as well as considering reed mat's, i'll let you know if i do though :2thumb:


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

RFC84 said:


> Hi did you get some of this in the end? Just wondered how u got on with it??


I use the basket liner for my GTP and in the past tokays, it did the job  
It is quite thin though, I currently use it too insulate my gtp's glass viv but I did have to double it up.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Iv used this coco liner and it does work well! Iv had it in one of my planted tanks for about 6months and all is good so far! Tho as said above it is much thinner!!!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've got it in some of my older vivs too, its still going strong a few years later. I woldn't use it again as i dont like the feel/looks of it and prefer a GG and soil build. but it still looks good and does the job. 

Jay


----------

